# Hello from Iraq.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Curdog. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey brother.... Hope all is well with you in Iraq. Be Safe and come home soon !!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Thanks for your service.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for your service. No stories here except the lack of deer where I am hunting.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to a great site.
Lots of good folks here. 

Spend some time on here get to know some peolpe.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*
Thanks for your service


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

No stories for you but welcome to AT. Thanks for your service.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT and thank you for all your doing


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from ST. Louis


----------



## davefox (Dec 8, 2010)

From an ex military to an active service troop, thanks for what you are doing. My first time shooting was with a buddy when I was stationed in Vicenza Italy. We used to be the only ones at the range. We would shoot for beers. Back in late 70's. Good times..


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:welcome::aero:Get back Stateside Soon!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*

:wav:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Cpaxton (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for your service... sedalia Mo


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

First off, thanks for fighting for the country! second, WELCOME TO AT!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome to AT .:blob1::banana:ccasion16:


----------

